# Why life is so unfair!!!



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

Im jealous for those who can live.
Why it is that other have more than others?
I see people who are happy and enjoying themselves..they are pretty and talented
Then heres uglier and non talented those who dont have nothing.. (i think im one of those)
Who just have had bad life experiences.
Who are sensitive and cant live this kind of world.
Who dont have friends because they feel they dont belong.
Who never really had opportunity to taste life. Because they have so bad self esteem.


----------

